# If you had to choose 1 bulb kenvin for a tank.....



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

getting some AH kits. Some tanks will only have the option of a single kelvin bulb. With that in mind, if you had to have a single AHsupply bulb on a tank, what would you get?


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I went 6700K, and I voted with my pocketbook, three times. In all fairness, I don't know what AHSupply's 10000K bulb looks like, so that's really not an informed answer.

Ever notice how much more yellow the light seems to be once water is in the tank? I don't mean due to tannins, it just struck me how blue the 6700K light looked before water went into my tank compared to an hour later after I filled it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the look of 6700.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

aquaverde,

perhaps that has to do with the "green glass". Have you ever looked at a white wall through your tank without water? ...one of the reasons I want to get starphire


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Hm, don't know Tony. Hadn't though of that, since I'm still looking through the glass when the water is not in it. 

Starphire. Now that's something I wish I could afford. The clarity of acrylic without the maintenance headache. No way would I (the Klutz) attempt an acrylic tank.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I picked 10000K, but really like the 8800K bulbs (that can be bought at Champion Lighting and Supply) better. 6700K is too yellow for my taste.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

bharada said:


> I picked 10000K, but really like the 8800K bulbs (that can be bought at Champion Lighting and Supply) better. 6700K is too yellow for my taste.


I saw those 8800K lamps at Champion, will they work in the AHSupply setup?

I have two 96W AHSupply CF lamps over my 90 gallon, both are now 6700K. I'm thinking about swapping one for either a 8800K or a 10000K/actinic combo. Some of the local LFS are using actinics on planted tanks and I like the darker look. I'm assuming that the actinic is producing usable PAR even though they look dark.

TW


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

TWood said:


> bharada said:
> 
> 
> > I picked 10000K, but really like the 8800K bulbs (that can be bought at Champion Lighting and Supply) better. 6700K is too yellow for my taste.
> ...


So long as your AH ballast takes square pin [::] bulbs, they'll work fine. I think the consensus on most of the boards is that actinic doesn't produce any useful spectrum for freshwater plants, so you'd be better off using an 8800K or a full 10000K bulb.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm using 8800K from hellolights. Prefer them over 5000, 6700 or 10000.


----------

